# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  الخطة المقترحة الجامعة لجدول الحفظ والمراجعة للقران الكريم

## محمد عبد الأعلى

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه ، أما بعد :


فهذه خطة مقترحة لمن أراد حفظ القران الكريم ، دونتها بعد تجارب عايشتها ورأيتها ، وهي مقترحة وليست ملزِمة وستكون في نقاط ولكم الاستفادة منها


وقد تختلف عن بعض الخطط ، لأنها تركز على جانب المراجعة أيضا ، فكما هو معلوم من حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نسيان القران يكون سريعا ( تعاهدوا القرآن فوالذي نفسي بيده لهو أشد تفلتاً من الإبل في عقلها )  إلا أنه أعطانا الحل الجذري لذلك وهو ( تعاهدوا : المداومة على المراجعة )


واعلم يا أخي أن هناك فرقا بين خاتم القران وحافظه ومتقنه ، فما أكثر الخاتمين ولكن الحفظة المتقنين قليل


أسأل الله أن يجعلنا وإياكم من الحفظة المتقنين لكتاب الله العاملين به


فنبدأ على بركة الله:


- عدد أيام الحفظ : خمسة أيام في الإسبوع ويومان اجازة


- ثلاثة ايام من هذه الخمسة لحفظ درس جديد ويومان لمراجعة ما سبق حفظه ، ولإختيار الأيام وتوزيعها لكم الخيار


- بداية الحفظ تكون من سورة الناس فصاعدا ، لأنه يكون متدرجا في طول السور وصعوبتها.


- في أيام حفظ الدرس الجديد يكون المقدار وجها من القران في كل يوم ، ولكن يلزم تسميع درس اليوم الذي قبله والدرس الجديد دفعة واحدة لزيادة الضبط


فمثلا : حفظت اليوم أول وجه من الإسراء
فاليوم الذي بعده تحفظ الوجه الثاني لكن تسمع الاول مع الثاني ، وفي اليوم الذي بعده تحفظ الوجه الثالث لكن تسمع الثاني والثالث وهكذا تستمر إلى تنتهي من السورة


- أما المراجعة المقررة في يومي المراجعة فتبدأ حسب جدول مرتب بدايته من بداية ما حفظت وكل يوم خمسة أوجه مراجعة ، ففي اليومين عشرة اوجه مراجعة
تبدأ المراجعة من سورة الناس فصاعدا ، واذا وصلت إلى مكان حفظك الجديد ، فارجع وابدأ من سورة الناس مرة اخرى وهكذا تستمر


- بعد الإنتهاء من حفظ كل سورة عليك مراجعتها من اولها إلى آخرها واتقانها وتسميعها


- عند الانتهاء من حفظ كل جزء من القران تتوقف عن الدرس الجديد وتراجع الجزء باتقان وتختبر فيه


- بعد قطع شوط في الحفظ وتمكنك أكثر ، ويصبح الحفظ عليك أسهل ويتعلق قلبك بالقران أكثر ، فمن الأفضل أن تزيد مقدار الحفظ والمراجعة أو عدد الأيام
فمثلا تجعل حفظ وجه من الجديد ومراجعة خمسة أوجه من القديم بشكل يومي
وكذلك تجعل أيام التحفيظ ستة والاجازة يوم واحد
واذا استطعت أكثر من ذلك فأنعم وأكرم




- بعد الفراغ من حفظ كل خمسة أجزاء تتوقف عن الحفظ الجديد وقوفا تاما وتراجع جميع ما سبق ، وعندما تتقنهم فتواصل الحفظ


فمثلا:
بعد الحفظ من سورة الناس الى سورة الأحقاف تكون قد حفظت خمسة أجزاء فتتوقف عن الحفظ الجديد وتراجع الخمسة كاملة ، وبعد اتقانها تواصل الجديد مع المراجعة الاسبوعية


بعد الوصول الى سورة العنكبوت تكون قد حفظت عشرة أجزاء فتتوقف عن الحفظ الجديد ، وتراجع العشرة ، فتبدأ بعد اتقانها بالجديد والمراجعة الاسبوعية


وتستمر بهذه الطريقة كلما اتممت خمسة جديدة تتوقف وتراجع حتى تصل إلى سورة يونس وتكون قد أتممت عشرين جزءا فتراجعها وتتقنها


- لكن بعد اتقان العشرين ، فاقتراحي يختلف قليلا عن البقية ، وربما تكون جديدة عليكم ، لكنها من واقع تجارب


وهو أن لا تبدأ من سورة التوبة وتنتهي إلى البقرة ، ولكن تبدأ من البقرة إلى التوبة وتكون الختمة في سورة التوبة


فتحفظ البقرة وآل عمران والنساء مع المراجعة الاسبوعية وبهذا تكون قد اتممت ٢٥ جزءا ، لكن بما انك قد اتقنت العشرين فراجع هذه المرة هذه الخمسة فقط ( البقرة وآل عمران والنساء ) وبعد ضبطهم انطلق من المائدة الى التوبة مع المراجعة الإسبوعية


ربما يسأل البعض لماذا خالفت الترتيب؟
فالجواب هو أنك اذا بدأت من التوبة ، فستبدأ بأصعب سور القران ( التوبة - الأعراف - الأنعام ) وهذا ما سيخفف من حماسك ويبث فيك اليأس وتبدأ في التكاسل ، لكن اذا بدأت من البقرة ، فالبقرة وآل عمران من اسهل السور ، فتنتهي منهما من دون مشقة ، وكذلك النساء والمائدة لن تلاقي فيهما صعوبة كبيرة ، فاذا اتممت المائدة تكون قد أتممت ٢٦ جزءا ولم يتبق إلا أربعة أجزاء
فبما أنها الأربعة الأخيرة لك فلن تجد فيها صعوبة لأنك في شوق إلى ختم كتاب الله في أسرع وقت ولن تتثبط عزيمتك وستجتهد أكثر فأكثر
وما سبق هو مجرد رأي ، ولكلٍ رأيه


- بعد ختم كتاب الله ، عليك بالمسارعة في المراجعة والإتقان ، ولا بد أن تكون المراجعة جادة ، وتوجد طريقتان للمراجعة:
١- تراجع القران كاملا بطريقة ختمة وراء ختمة وفي كل ختمة تزيد المقدار اليومي عن الذي قبله


٢- تقسم المصحف الى قسمين ( ١٥ جزء / ١٥ جزء ) أو ثلاثة أقسام ( ١٠ أجزاء / ١٠ أجزاء / ١٠ أجزاء ) وتتقن قسما قسما ثم تجمعهم في ختمات متتالية


وهذه المراجعة لا تتوقف إلا بوفاة الشخص أو عدم استطاعته على القراءة ، لأن هدفنا ( اقرأ وارق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا ، فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرأها)
ولن تستطيع قراءة الا ما كنت حافظه




وفي الختام لدي همسات بسيطة لك يا أخي ولكِ يا أخيتي :


- هذه خطة مقترحة يعتريها ربما الخطأ ، وينبغي عليك الرجوع لشيخك واستشارته ، ولا بد أن يكون حافظا لكتاب الله ومتقنا لأحكام تجويده لكي يستطيع أن يفيدك ، أما الذي لا يحفظ لن يفيدك كثيرا ، ففاقد الشي لا يعطيه


- احرص على تحسين الصوت في التسميع واثناء الحفظ والمراجعة


- رفع الصوت أثناء الحفظ والمراجعة


- في ظل وجود مراكز للنساء ومقرئات لكتاب الله ، تجنبي يا أخية من التسميع عند الرجال ، فلا تفتحي على نفسكِ باب فتنة


- لم أحدد عدد سنوات الحفط لأن هذا يعتمد على اجتهاد الشخص ، ولكن عليه أن يحفظ القران الكريم كاملا في مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات


- ربما تكون الخطة صعبة أو سهلة على البعض ، فما عليه إلا أن يغير المقدار في الجدول مع الإحتفاظ بالأسس وهي:
# الحرص على الدرس الجديد والمراجعة
# تسميع كل سورة حفظها
# مراجعة الجزء والاختبار فيه
# مراجعة ما سبق بعد كل خمسة


لكن لا تضعوا لأنفسكم جدولا فوق طاقتكم فتتركوا الحفظ بعدها ، ولا تضعوه أقل من طاقتكم فتتكاسلوا


- رسالة أخير ومهمة جدا للنساء (المدرسات والطالبات)
لا تتخذوا حضور الحلقة عذرا لكثر الخروج من البيت ولا تتفنوا فيه
فهذا اليوم للحفظ مع الحلقة
وذاك طبق خيري مع الحلقة
وثالث تجمع تعارفي مع الحلقة


أطيعوا أمر ربكم ( وقرن في بيوتكن ) وتجنبوا الخروج إلا للضرورة


نكتفي بهذا القدر


أسأل الله تعالى بمنّه وكرمه أن يجعلنا من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهله وخاصته ، وأن يجعلنا من الذين يقيمون حروف القرآن كما يُقيمون حدوده وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
(((( منقول)))))

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

